# la pavoni lever g105/106



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

has anyone got a gagia g105/106 or lapovoni lever machine with any problems?? i love these machines they really are the bees knees to me. and they look soo good. ask if you have any problems or issues.

mark


----------

